# Xusein in Toronto: Northern Exposure



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Toronto is excellent! Thanks


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice pictures and good write up


----------



## heckles (Oct 2, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice tour


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

interesting pics. 
I was wondering, are those buildings public housing projects? There are similar places in Europe which are considered 'problem areas'. 



Xusein said:


>


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply. 

I don't think that was housing projects, probably lower income housing for immigrants. Although the neighborhood (Malvern) seems to have a bit of a reputation for some in the area, I didn't find it to be unsafe at all. To be honest, I didn't feel unsafe anywhere in Toronto.

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be returning to TO for a while, because I'm going back home in two weeks. Maybe when I get back in late August (if I remember about this thread), I'll bump this thread because I want to visit the city when it's warm.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, great pictures Xusain. Nice to see you're a fan of Victoria college, it was my college of choice at UoT .


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Thanks. But now it's time for an update. 

So, I spent the (American) Thanksgiving weekend in Toronto, at my relatives' house. Took advantage of staying there and took some pics. Not as much as last time though because I spent the vast majority of my time with my friends and family. Ventured a bit west of downtown this time, and took some more pics of the Financial District since I love skyscrapers! Sorry about the glare, I took these pics a bit before sunset. Unfortunately, dusk is before 5PM now so that means less time to take pics (I'm not good at night pics yet).

Some pics of the Art Gallery of Toronto and Ontario College of Art & Design area...

Some cool displays at the entrance.


















Near the opening. It was hard to get a pic of the entire building, but it is an impressive one.









The corner where the gallery is at. Dundas and McCaul.









Going further down, we get to near the Art College









Their trademark building, it's even more impressive looking in real life!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Walking down the street, a view of the CN...









Graffiti...



























A big theater in here. As I would find out later, this area is much more busy at night.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a bit of a walk to the east...skyscrapers!! Sorry if they overlap with my last batch of pics, but I love em!

Walkin' down University Avenue...




































Skyscraper canyon









First Canadian Place, tallest building in Canada (CN Tower isn't a skyscraper).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are some last two pics at Dundas Square, after taking those pics in the Financial District, I scurried around in the cold and dark to just hang around there for a while with a friend, but I managed to take two pics in the area when it got dark.

It's a pretty nice square, not like Times Square which is a mess that is barely even easy to photograph because of the massive activity and horrible traffic. I think it's probably easier there now though...

Yeah, working on those night pics. :tongue2:


















Wanted to take more pics, but couldn't. Planning to go back to Toronto in the end of December because I promised friends that I would come back so maybe I'll try to make up for the small amount if I go back. Thanks for seeing.


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

You have a great eye and you have captured the city to my liking!

All the pictures are great!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice thread, but most of the pics on the first page won't show.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice pics Xusein!!! 

Did you get a chance to eat at that Somalian restaurant Hamdi? It has some nice steak and mango juice! :drool:



Xusein said:


>


So.. did you go clubbing or what?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Nice thread, but most of the pics on the first page won't show.


Should show now...Photobucket is really stupid and temporarily disables your pictures if you don't login to your account for 90 days, so I logged in yesterday. The first batch of pics were taken in March on a different account...one day when I have the time, I'm going to rehost them on another website.



_BPS_ said:


> Nice pics Xusein!!!
> 
> Did you get a chance to eat at that Somalian restaurant Hamdi? It has some nice steak and mango juice! :drool:


Thanks. I went there in March! Nice restaurant with a great atmosphere. 

Somali restaurants are not very common around here, so I try to go if I can if I'm in the area!



> So.. did you go clubbing or what?


I did...later that night.  Did not know that was the club district when I took that pic.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoping to go back soon, perhaps in March I'll take more photos because I'll be spending a week there most likely...expect an update eventually.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Xusein said:


> Should show now...Photobucket is really stupid and temporarily disables your pictures if you don't login to your account for 90 days, so I logged in yesterday. The first batch of pics were taken in March on a different account...one day when I have the time, I'm going to rehost them on another website.


Yes, thank you! They are now all showing. Great collection there. :cheers:


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

This is a great city. Who wouldn't want to go to that university in the middle of it all.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates of Toronto, Xusein


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for bumping my thread! The only thing that I feel guilty about now was that I actually was in Toronto earlier this month while there was fabulous weather and wasn't able to take pictures because my awful camera finally died just before I went.  

But I'll take more pics hopefully again the in the future!!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Bump. 

Was back in Tdot for a little while during the last week. Had some time to take some pics in the financial district. 

Some of them are of areas that I have traveled upon in the past but what can I say...*I love skyscrapers. * :lol:

Toronto City Hall


















The old city hall, an architectural gem.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Some views of skyscrapers from Nathan Phillips Square, a square in front of city hall.





































Found this interesting...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Canada Life Building









A courthouse


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyscrapers. :nocrook:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Bull < Elephant. 









Interesting square...in the cold, it's a bit underutilized however.









Work being done on the top of the tallest skyscraper in Canada.


















The CN Tower is always visible in downtown.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Started to get dark, and cold so time was starting to go for me.



























Work being done. Toronto's downtown is still buzzing with construction.









Now it was getting a bit dark...









I was freezing so I went back after that last pic...went through the PATH underground walkways too, a very useful thing in the winter. 

Toronto has a very alive downtown and I consider that a major asset for it that it can build on, out of all the North American cities that I've been to (admittedly not many), only NYC beats it out in this category. It is also far from a slouch in the development category. I wanted to take more pics but didn't have the time. But I hope to next time I come for a visit!


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pics Xusein, looks like you had a good time. I love this city.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I enjoyed that little tour!! :yes:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots...


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

eww FCP looks so dirty in the close up!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha thanks for sharing, but i wish you owned a decent camera :baeh3:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Thanks...you are more than welcome to donate to the "Help Xusein buy a DSLR" fund though. :tongue2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Another nice thread....thanks for the awesome pics.:cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

EPIC bump!

I spent some time in the city in last November and again around the Christmas season to mid-January, subsequently when I had the chance, I took pics. 

Don't expect quality, they are from my iPhone.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

(gotta work better on nite pics)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Took these when it was -15 degrees before windchill. Funny how the sunniest days in the winter are usually the coldest.


----------

